# Poll Top eliquid 2014 - Tobacco International



## Tom (21/11/14)

Let the final voting start!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/11/14)

Bobas ftw

Cant i put on heavemly T as a second one


----------



## Tom (22/11/14)

Vote! Vote! Vote! 

go the Polls and give SA an indication what juices are most enjoyed


----------



## johan (22/11/14)

I can't believe Alien Visions' Havana Gold and/or Gryphon's Breath didn't make it to the shortlist?


----------



## Tom (22/11/14)

johan said:


> I can't believe Alien Visions' Havana Gold and/or Gryphon's Breath didn't make it to the shortlist?



2 votes for Gryphons Breath were not enough to fit into the 10 slots....

Nicoticket - H1N1 6

Rocket sheep - Enterprise 4


AVE - Boba's Bounty 12
AV - Gorilla Juice 3
AV - Havana Gold 1
AV - Gryphon's Breath 2
Blend 4 - Alien Vision 1

WB Blackbird 8


HHV Maple eh? 3
HHV - Huntsman 4
HHV - Heavenly T 4
HV - Sunshine Cured Tobacco 1


Tark's Select Reserve - Rasputin 5
Tark's Select Reserve - Van Gogh 1
Tark's Select Reserve – Poison 3

Seattle Vapor Bounty Hunter 1

Vermillion Rivers KY4 1

Rocket Fuel - Reaper Blend 1

Nicoticket - Wakonda 1

VM - VM4 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (22/11/14)

....and 1 vote only for Havana Gold.


----------



## johan (22/11/14)

Tom said:


> 2 votes for Gryphons Breath were not enough to fit into the 10 slots....
> 
> Nicoticket - H1N1 6
> 
> ...



I agree Tom, just thought more serious tobacco enthusiast would've posted on the initial list.


----------



## Tom (22/11/14)

johan said:


> I agree Tom, just thought more serious tobacco enthusiast would've posted on the initial list.


yeah....but even after me constant nagging there were no more entries. 1600 members....

I hope that at least the polls show more votes....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (22/11/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Bobas ftw
> 
> Cant i put on heavemly T as a second one


unfortunately only one vote each.... and once you voted its fixed.


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Your vote will be appreciated.


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

f.virtue said:


> I like exoticseliquid.they have a great variety of flavors such as Jamaican Rum,Pineapple Sunshine,Island coconut,Moroccan Mint, Perfect Pomegranate ,Cuban Tobacco and many more.



Hi @f.virtue

Your post clearly shows you are trying to promote this vendor - I have seen you have posted the same type of thing a few times. Thanks. Pity they are not represented locally.

This thread is not trying to discuss new juices - it is a poll for Tobacco juices that have already been nominated. So unfortunately your post is a bit out of place. 

Please take a moment to consider which thread you are in before you post.

Many thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

johan said:


> I can't believe Alien Visions' Havana Gold and/or Gryphon's Breath didn't make it to the shortlist?



@johan - I think this has a lot to do with availability. I don't think Havanas Gold and Gryphon's Breath have been as available as the others. Hopefully this will change

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (27/11/14)

This should be a close one between the infamous bounty hunter and the virus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

Bump


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/14)

Last chance to get those votes in, vote vote vote


----------



## Silver (6/12/14)

If you haven't voted yet in the polls for the top juices in SA for 2014, please take a moment to cast your vote. 

There are 5 categories for local and 5 for international 

Go for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

